# Croatia trip



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We are off for a month long trip to Croatia in our Hymer in a couple of weeks. Any tips would be appreciated

Cooder


----------



## 95843 (Jul 25, 2005)

I lived in slovenia for a year, a few years ago, right on the border of Croatia, so I had plenty of opportunities to head into Croatia and Its a really beautiful place, very cheap and extremely friendly.. I was only around the north coast but it really is beautiful, not many beaches as such, most are man made. There are some really beautiful towns Porec, Rovinj to name a few. have a look at www.istra.com its a good web site for northern Croatia.

Also if you get a chance go to Slovenia its one of the most beautiful countries around.. the coastal towns of Piran and Portoroz are really beautiful and steeped in history, from there its only 10-15 mins to the croatian border.

Oh you can also do a hig speed boat trip to Venice...

It will be getting cooler over there now and the possibility of rain is much higher....

I hope you have a great time.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Went there in May this year and would thoroughly recommend.

If you go to Pula I would recommend Camping Stoja stayed there for 3 nights for less than £25 incl electricity, they also have a very good restaurant on site.

If your van is over 3500KG and you are going through Austria make sure you read up on Go boxes.

Have a brilliant time


Andrew


----------

